# LG M227WDP Con Sonido pero Sin Imagen



## gotar (Jun 6, 2013)

El problema es que al encender el televisor no aparece la imagen, el sonido si se escucha, al igual que cuando cambias de canal lo admite el televisor, he comprobado que con una linterna al acercarla a la pantalla, en penumbra, aparece la imagen, según parece ser es del inverter de momento he comprado los mosfet que os muestro, por si pudiese ser de estos, ya que son los más cercanos al transformador, ¿sería lo más apropiado quitarlos para ver si están averiados?, o pueden ser de otros mosfets que se encuentran en esta placa. 

También te doy conocimiento de la placa y no tiene rasgos de tener ningún calentón, la placa de es PLLM-M702A Ref. EAY48196101: 

http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/placa-font...382730_470.jpg

El problema creo que viene del Mosfet AOP605, del cual adjunto foto, puede ser este.






Gracias y espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 7, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## gotar (Jun 7, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/



Gracias por la respuesta, ya he visto el post al que me diriges, esta muy bien, pero quería algo más determinante sobre mí caso en concreto.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

bueno adivinos no somos,es decir no podemos decirte exactamente que que es lo que tiene,si sugerirte por donde empezar .
,prueba cambiar el mosfet y yo creo que antes hay que buscar que es lo que polariza el mofet y verificar si hay señal en el gate del mofet


----------



## gotar (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey-julien cambie los dos mosfet (Aop605) y sigue igual con el mismo sintoma, ahora mirare los condensadores que en apariencia no estan hinchados, que opinas.

Gracias por tus palabaras, saludos.


----------



## gotar (Jul 2, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno adivinos no somos,es decir no podemos decirte exactamente que que es lo que tiene,si sugerirte por donde empezar .
> ,prueba cambiar el mosfet y yo creo que antes hay que buscar que es lo que polariza el mofet y verificar si hay señal en el gate del mofet



Ya he localizado la avería la lámpara o backlight, una de las dos de arriba, solución cambiar la lámpara resulta difícil encontrar y es tarea delicada, por lo que otra opción sería, utilizar una resistencia bobinada tipo "tiza" del valor indicado 47Kohm y 5 W, resistencia de película de oxido de metal o bien cuatro resistencias en serie de carbón de 12Kohm y 5W hasta cumplir con el valor, ya sabes que hay diferencia entre unas y otras por la disipación de calor y la variación en el tiempo de su resistencia por ejemplo las de carbón que se degradan más fácilmente.
Cuéntame que te parece, saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2013)

Amigo, cual es el motivo de utilizar una resistencia bobinada?


----------



## gotar (Jul 2, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, cual es el motivo de utilizar una resistencia bobinada?



El motivo es que en la tienda no tienen resistencias de ese valor de carbón, y creo que será mejor en cuanto a la disipación de calor y mayor duración por perdida de resistencia, al menos eso creo, sácame de dudas, o aportarme otra solución, gracias por tu interés, saludos.


----------

